# 1990 Audi 90 Coupe - Smart Buy ?



## tforge (Jul 22, 2009)

I've been eyeing up a really nice Audi 90 coupe. Red in color, nice suttle mods such as an exhaust, and suspension, 250k, 5 speed. The car was rear ended, but the only thing damaged was the rear bumper. It comes with lots of spare parts, such as a drive train, and leather interior to replace the cloth in it now. From what i've read, the 2.3, 5cyl in a fairly reliable engine, and can go past well over 250k. I posted this up on a local forum, and everyone beed advising me to stay away from older audi's, reason being there an electrical nightmare. 

Are the electronics really that bad in these cars ? I honestly find it's a beautiful car, two owners, seems well kept, and not hacked. I've only seen one around here where I live, so it's a fairly rare car around here. The price is nice to, at 3900 obo.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

tforge said:


> I've been eyeing up a really nice Audi 90 coupe. Red in color, nice suttle mods such as an exhaust, and suspension, 250k, 5 speed. The car was rear ended, but the only thing damaged was the rear bumper. It comes with lots of spare parts, such as a drive train, and leather interior to replace the cloth in it now. From what i've read, the 2.3, 5cyl in a fairly reliable engine, and can go past well over 250k. I posted this up on a local forum, and everyone beed advising me to stay away from older audi's, reason being there an electrical nightmare.
> 
> Are the electronics really that bad in these cars ? I honestly find it's a beautiful car, two owners, seems well kept, and not hacked. I've only seen one around here where I live, so it's a fairly rare car around here. The price is nice to, at 3900 obo.


 I have an 88 Audi 90 sedan, and so far, no problems with the electrics. 

This car was not modded in any way...in fact, it hadn't had anything done with it in ages. It had been hit on the passenger side, and repaired badly, so rust is rampant. Watch out for that. 

Is it a 10 valve? If so, they are pretty bullet-proof, from what I hear. Check out the belts and hoses, and replace any that look nasty. Also, not sure if the coupe has the small secondary radiator on the left side (next to the big one), but they are NOT cheap to replace, so make sure it is in good working order...the car you're looking at may not have one at all, if that's the case, be sure that it was by-passed correctly (mine was not). Course, that secondary rad may be a feature of older cars...yours may not have come with one. Find out about timing belt, t-stat, and water pump...if they haven't been replaced recently, plan on doing this too. 

Personally, I would try to get the price down some. I paid $500.00 for my sedan, and it needed some work, even though it was running.


----------



## REDGTIMK4 (Apr 2, 2008)

I recently purchased a 91 coupe Q. I love it. I did alot of research and found a clean one for a good price. Its a rare car to see now and just looks so good. The 2.3 20v is pretty bullet proof, and I have also heard they can take alot of miles. All of my electronics work, there are a few little things ( some of the illumination on switches for foglights, seat heaters, ect, works when they decides to), but nothing that is effecting the drive. You should check out 20v.org for alot of coupe info and known problems. Parts are sometimes a little harder to find, but they are out there. I bought the car to make it a dailey driver, so I could continue modding my A4 without commuter duty. Now I am having hard times trying to decide if I would rather sink the money into the Coupe for the cool factor. Good luck with your descision.


----------



## nacg8or (Aug 14, 2009)

I used to own a '90 Coupe Q that had just under 100,000 when I got it. I had it for two years and I miss it. The engine is very reliable and bullet proof. The only problems I had with it was the driver's side window regulator. Had to replace it twice. It's a cable system so it's susceptible to binding up. The a/c is another thing that is fair at best, at least it was on my car. It is rare as fewer than 1000 of the '90 model were sold in the US and it only had a two year run here.


----------

